# Sweet, Sweet Blue



## dmountcornet (Nov 16, 2012)

I just can't let him go. He's been gone since last month, and I still cry when I see his little face. I opened the cabinet this morning and saw his meds and cried again. How do I move on?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

You just have to go to a quiet place, close your eyes, and know that Blue is swimming peacefully under the Rainbow Bridge. You should never give up over deaths. I have had 7 deaths, but I'm still going strong.

Feel better,

-H


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

I find comfort in reading this:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=63525

--------------------------
But remember he knows you loved him and im sure he had a happy life! You dont have to be sad over his passing, but rather be happy because of the memories you to shared together.


----------



## dmountcornet (Nov 16, 2012)

*Thanks for support*

Thanks for support. I've lost other pets, but this hurts more because it was my fault. And I've never taken such care of a pet in my life as I did with Blue Bayou-and then to inadvertently cause his death. It's just killing me. I didn't know he was caught in the net when I was cleaning his tank. I thought he had jumped out, and I couldn't find him like he had done many times before. I had new glasses, too. It was just a crazy freak accident. HE was so sweet.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

It'll be okay Dmount. It's hard losing fish, but it was an accident. Maybe when you're feeling better you can get another betta to love and cherish.


----------



## dmountcornet (Nov 16, 2012)

Everyone, like you, is so kind to take the time to make me feel better. Other folks don't understand that you could love such a little creature so much. But he had his own personality and traveled with me from New York City to Tenn. I know that maybe I'll get another one, but I guess I'm not ready. Thank you so much.


----------

